# Said goodbye to my boy Emrys today.



## Crystal 87 (Jan 5, 2022)

Emrys was only about 7. His liver had been failing for a while it looks like and we had no clue until today. We took him in to get his leg looked at thinking he hurt himself being a goof and jumping on stuff or other wise play. Nope it was an infection of some kind that set into his hip area. They drained it to help him out some and then ran bloodwork because it didn't look right. The vets even said it felt off and the results came back that his liver had stopped working entirely. So I did the the hardest thing but the best thing for him and sent him on to the bridge.

I told him I loved him and he was a good boy and it was time for him to rest and play. He was my Emotional support companion and best friend. He was there and got me through times along with his partner lil bit that no human could get me through. I will miss him for the rest of my life. 

A golden heart stopped beating today and broke my heart in the process.


----------



## Pallie (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm very sorry. Been through that too many times and it never is easy. Take care of yourself, Emrys would want that.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how it feels to me when I lose one and it's terrible. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

So very sorry to hear that Emrys has passed. This may give you some comfort...

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------

